# Dairy Show goat!!!!



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a soon to be milker show goat....and she is as stubborn as can be..i only got to show her 3 times her first year and she is still as bouncy as ever :/ I try to teach her and practice just getting her to walk, but she just bounces and pulls and cries :scratch: i have no idea what to do with her...  any ideas/tricks that can help me train her better for this year that would be great!!! Thanks


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Walk her about a mile. Just walk around do whatever, drain her energy then walk her and do the show stance she'll get so tired and realize its not that bad. Also, give treats after one circle, then after the next then after the next an so on.. 
Before you go in the ring, run her around the barn! 
That's what I do Atleast!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

ill have to try that..she needs all the help she can get! LOL


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NigerianGirl said:


> ill have to try that..she needs all the help she can get! LOL


Haha, know the feeling! 
Let me know how it goes!!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

i will!! its crazy she walks just fine on a leash but goes insane when i try to lead her with her show chain


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NigerianGirl said:


> i will!! its crazy she walks just fine on a leash but goes insane when i try to lead her with her show chain


Mine didnt like the show chain until after she got use to a collar. 
Oh and if you don't already, keep a lil collar on her at all times, it kinda does the same thing that they do w/ horses and cows and the (I forget the name) face harness thing.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

She has a collar maybe she is just being rambunctious Idk but she is crazy about that show chain


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NigerianGirl said:


> She has a collar maybe she is just being rambunctious Idk but she is crazy about that show chain


Do you try to train/walk her at generally the same time in the day?


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Generally I try to yes


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NigerianGirl said:


> Generally I try to yes


Ok good. That usually helps also, 
Maybe she's different so IF you can, try one day at a different time.


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

You also might want to look into clicker training. I understand some people have used it with goats with great success. Good luck!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Serenity Woods said:


> You also might want to look into clicker training. I understand some people have used it with goats with great success. Good luck!


What clicker training?


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

You can clicker train for show???


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NigerianGirl said:


> You can clicker train for show???


What is it??


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Its a thing you press it it makes a click 
First you have treats and click good job and give a treat click good job then treat do this 20-30 times 
It associates click with good job and click with treat
Try walking her if she's doing good click then treat 
Then contenu that 
Shell learn quickly you cancslowly feed her off the treats and give her pets 
Or give her a command - walk 
When she does click treat
As she conteniou walking say good walk click treat
Good walk click treat
Stand her good pose click treat 
Have her hold it good hold click treat 

Shell learn in no time 
Look up clicker training for dogs
I do clicked training with my dog 
You can also use hand signals (flip of hand for walk fist for pose vertical flat hand for hold it etc) but i don't know how that would look in a show ring


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> Its a thing you press it it makes a click
> First you have treats and click good job and give a treat click good job then treat do this 20-30 times
> It associates click with good job and click with treat
> Try walking her if she's doing good click then treat
> ...


That's interesting!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow may have to try that!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NigerianGirl said:


> Wow may have to try that!!!


Let us know what happens


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Just remember she can hear as well as us just walk her in the same hand you usually do and hold the clicker in your other had and just keep your hand where it normally is and that will be fine


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh, I figured out that you have to stay calm and sweet, don't get frustrated. 
I showed one lady's goat and she wouldn't stop running! I jut thought in my head, I wish she was a goat that wouldn't walk instead of running and jumping, she stopped IMIDIATLY! !


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow I do tend to get a little frustrated with her its hard not to she's a yearling and a lot stronger than the kids I'm working with right now


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

If you get frustrated put her away for a few minutes and walk off or sit down and hold her on a leash or something g 
I like to have a little conversation with them if i sit down with them

Try and stay calm i know its hard 
When you get mad they get mad and because of that you start getting frustrated, annoyed, and start shutting down. And so do they


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> If you get frustrated put her away for a few minutes and walk off or sit down and hold her on a leash or something g
> I like to have a little conversation with them if i sit down with them
> 
> Try and stay calm i know its hard
> When you get mad they get mad and because of that you start getting frustrated, annoyed, and start shutting down. And so do they


Agreed!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I absolutely would not recommed giving her any treats, that'll make her act 20x worse! 
Ya pretty much gotta drag them around till they get it. Just keep dragging them until they walk willingly, then let them stop. They'll get it in no time. They will drag their feet, scream bloody murder and lay on the ground, but just keep going. They give in fast


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

RMADairyGoats said:


> I absolutely would not recommed giving her any treats, that'll make her act 20x worse!
> Ya pretty much gotta drag them around till they get it. Just keep dragging them until they walk willingly, then let them stop. They'll get it in no time. They will drag their feet, scream bloody murder and lay on the ground, but just keep going. They give in fast


Actually i give them treats when they walk good and set up good and wean them off them works really well 
I train goats with treats like i do my dog


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

RMADairyGoats said:


> I absolutely would not recommed giving her any treats, that'll make her act 20x worse!
> Ya pretty much gotta drag them around till they get it. Just keep dragging them until they walk willingly, then let them stop. They'll get it in no time. They will drag their feet, scream bloody murder and lay on the ground, but just keep going. They give in fast


lol this sounds like it will be soo much funn  lol but ill try anything as of now!! thanks


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> Actually i give them treats when they walk good and set up good and wean them off them works really well
> I train goats with treats like i do my dog


Same here!!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Iv always had luck 
I turned a completed brat i couldn't catch him, walk him, or brace him into a complete angel in just a couple of weeks because of treats


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I tried treats once, it was a nightmare! You walked her, she kept reaching her head back and biting your hands. You tried to set her up, she bit at your hands and launched in the air. In order to stop this behavior I had to slap her in the nose like 50 times, she finally quit.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

RMADairyGoats said:


> I tried treats once, it was a nightmare! You walked her, she kept reaching her head back and biting your hands. You tried to set her up, she bit at your hands and launched in the air. In order to stop this behavior I had to slap her in the nose like 50 times, she finally quit.


Whenever they do good things and are calm, is when I reward them. 
I train mine when they are all gitery, just before feeding, and she'd be happy to walk. If she misbehaved 3 times in a row, I'd sit down and have a talk w/ her.

The doe I'm talking about, I didn't get as a baby. I got her as a yearling and the first owner wanted to sell her because she wasn't friendly or working well when se tried training her for show.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I kept mine in my pocket on the opposite side so they can't get it and give it to them with thevopposits hand


----------

